# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  مين بعدك عني

## الوسادة

من بعد ما لاقيتك شفت الدني جنة من كتر ما حبيتك عم تنتقم مني



من بعد ما لاقيتك شفت الدني جنة من كتر ما حبيتك عم تنتقم مني



معقول ما بصدق أنا مش هيدا يوم المنى شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



من بعد ما لاقيتك شفت الدني جنة من كتر ما حبيتك عم تنتقم مني



معقول ما بصدق أنا مش هيدا يوم المنى شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني آآآه شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



قلبك جرحني وما سأل راح وتركني عزعل ما خلَى بعيوني أمل هجرك بجنني



قلبك جرحني وما سأل راح وتركني عزعل ما خلَى بعيوني أمل هجرك بجنني



شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



من بعد ما لاقيتك شفت الدني جنة من كتر ما حبيتك عم تنتقم مني



قلبك ياظالم ما اهتدى ولا متلي بحبك حدا ياريت بسمعلك صدا صوتك بطمني



قلبك ياظالم ما اهتدى ولا متلي بحبك حدا ياريت بسمعلك صدا صوتك بطمني



شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



من بعد ما لاقيتك شفت الدني جنة من كتر ما حبيتك عم تنتقم مني



آآآآه من بعد ما لاقيتك شفت الدني جنة من كتر ما حبيتك عم تنتقم مني



معقول ما بصدق أنا مش هيدا يوم المنى شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني شو صار فينا شو بنا مين بعدك عني



شو صار فينا شو بناا آآه مين بعدك عني

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## دموع الورد

هاي الاغنيه كتير حلوه

يسلموا :04f8b3e14f:

----------

